# Less than two months to go :Banane36:



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Am i the only one that is chomping at the bit knowing season in a mear 2 months away:Banane57: i think the dog knows its coming to. hope to meek a few of you this year maybe with some trade hunts.let me dance some more while i wait!%:bananahuge:


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm prolly itchin as bad as you are, if not more. I can't wait. I'm all for getting together with new guys for a good hunt.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

sup man, im in for the hunt. i work and live in southern franklin co. lots of fields to hunt. we hit the scioto river as well. the count down begins


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm originally from Pickerington and come down to hunt that area all the time. Gotta love the Scioto!!! We will definately have to meet up for a hunt or two.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I live in NE Franklin and have a few sweet spots, lets definately do some trading. I hunt by myself typically and never more than 2 other people. I'll have a killer duck field this year


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

sounds good erie. most of my hunts are me my son and dog. just picked up another pond in S.E. franklin co....cant wait to pound ducks on it. but like most spots in central ohio it dont get real good till late january.oh well somethings better than nothing!


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Yeah sorry guys i tried draw you a X and O a spread pattern we run in a dry fields but it came out all jacked up. I will have to show ya in person sometime. one of our best spread patterns is what i call a dented cloud, large spead mainly on geese. i'm planning to try a much larger duck spread with only a dozon or so geese. i think one of my problems is my ducks get drowned out in our LARGE goose spreads....idk. i do agree with you erie, always looking for new ideas. lets get together for breakfast and talk ducks everyone. im in anytime. see ya soon john


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

goose commander said:


> Yeah sorry guys i tried draw you a X and O a spread pattern we run in a dry fields but it came out all jacked up. I will have to show ya in person sometime. one of our best spread patterns is what i call a dented cloud, large spead mainly on geese. i'm planning to try a much larger duck spread with only a dozon or so geese. i think one of my problems is my ducks get drowned out in our LARGE goose spreads....idk. i do agree with you erie, always looking for new ideas. lets get together for breakfast and talk ducks everyone. im in anytime. see ya soon john


I'll be in touch!


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

im soo with u goose commader i cant wait too get out im going to miss a few days of school for early goose season i cant wait this will be my 1st season of goose hunting.. i hope my dad and grandpa r ready too get out cause i am...
[email protected]


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

awesome quick! well men i bought my wet land stamp tonight, a new perkalater coffee pot for the duck boat . 46 sun rises to go


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Man its about time to start talkin to farmers and lookin for more feilds to hunt, Thats one thing i enjoy alot finding new areas to hunt, its like finding gold when you hit the mother load your all smiles.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Goose only 43 more now:good:


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

im ready im ready 7 doz new decoys, 5 new blinds ,500 rounds oh im ready  i will trade hunts


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ready for september!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

If only time would go by faster....


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

real men hunt squirrels


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

erie... are you nuts?????

ducky your right, just picked up a big farm outside lancaster oh. i know this place is awesome been working on it for a few years now. cant wait! im working the others around this one to, lots of birds in the area.

FYI...a few of us are going to lake st. claire in michigan the last week in oct. we have never made this trip before been doing a lot of phone call recon work. if anyone is interested in going. were looking to make this a yearly trip. let me know or share some intell if you have it

oh the days are so long!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ErieAngler said:


> real men hunt squirrels


gotta goose hunt first, if i limit out early i hit the woods for sang, who wants to eat bushytails full of warbles, UCK! i love bushtail huntin with a 22 but not till after first frost and if its not the rut or the first split, squirells are 3rd on the list of huntin, 
1. WATERFOWL
2.BOW HUNTIN
3. SQUIRELL.
TO EACH HIS OWN!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one going crazy. I finally got the Steel-Flex on my rig. Changed the oil in my new Mud Buddy Hyper drive. Just need to add the new floor, adjust the new blind. Playtime after that! Scouting and letting the Dog get used to the blind. The opener will be here before you know it.!$


----------

